# what is this fish?



## joshhare (Jun 1, 2011)

Was out today and caught almost 30 mullet..we had to work for them today the wind was blow'n..caught this fish and havent seen one befor.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Some type of box fish. Do you happen to still have it alive? Would look good in my tank


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Scrawled Cowfish :thumbsup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

puffer?


----------



## joshhare (Jun 1, 2011)

It was hard..had lil horns on the head and back..thought the same about the tank


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

where did yall go?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Cowfish...I think Jaw Jacker is right.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Scrawled Cowfish :thumbsup:


This^^^


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

706Z said:


> This^^^


*Yep, get em in the crab traps every once in a while. Cool fish.*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes a cowfish.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Scrawled cowfish.caught one off bob sykes and didnt have a clue what it was at first.it has a very hard outside with two horns on it head and two on its side and the bottom is flat.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

little bugger's get aggressive when on bed, I was diving and went in for a closer look at the fish, she rammed right into my scuba mask :001_huh:


----------



## joshhare (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone..it was a cool fish..glad to know what it is..do they git much bigger?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No that's about as big as the cowfish gets


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Cowfish


----------

